
Deloitte Joins Adobe and Accenture in Dumping Performance Reviews - steffenmaier
http://blog.impraise.com/360-feedback/deloitte-joins-adobe-and-accenture-in-dumping-performance-reviews-360-feedback
======
DaveWalk
This is a corporate blog post. The title reads like a news headline, but the
writing has a tint of marketing in it. Worst is the last section, which is
simply an ad for its service.

Is there any better source for this?

~~~
yeahmuffins
[https://hbr.org/2015/04/reinventing-performance-
management](https://hbr.org/2015/04/reinventing-performance-management)

------
timdellinger
No mention in article about the worst part of corporate performance reviews:
stack ranking, in which employees are ranked against each other, and only a
certain number of employees can be given top marks (and top salaries), and a
certain number are required to get low marks (and low salaries), force-fitting
employees into categories that don't reflect reality, but that look good on
paper.

------
hardwaresofton
Can anyone summarize what the performance reviews will be replaced with?

I admire the intentions, but I'm a little cautious about what comes after.
Tried to read the article, but got tired of the words/marketing slant, and the
hbr link posted in a different comments wasn't working when I tried it.

~~~
HelloMcFly
I can confidently say this: I'm highly knowledgeable of what several big-name
companies are doing, and it's not as big of a difference as they market it to
be. For one, there are still ratings behind the scenes so it's actually just
making the process less transparent than before. For the other (one of which
is named in the title of this post), they haven't figured out what they'll be
doing instead, which means it may just be lipstick on a pig.

~~~
steve-howard
Here's another company that overhauled its reviews not so long ago:

[http://blogs.seattletimes.com/microsoftpri0/2013/11/12/micro...](http://blogs.seattletimes.com/microsoftpri0/2013/11/12/microsoft-
gets-rid-of-stacking-ranking-review-system/)

I have as little insight into the process as before. We get to do performance
paperwork more often, but the process that turns that into money is as opaque
as it ever was.

------
knughit
This is a strong of BS PR items from a single company promoting itself by
getting past-their-prime big companies to let it use their name, in exchange
for them appearing to be trendsetters in hopes of attracting talent getting
vacuumed up by Amazon/Google/Facebook

